# Bone Head Stump Bug



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I been watching some fishing shows on crappie where some guys are using a Bone Head Stump Bug Jig. Just wondered if anything on here has used them and what they thought of them? Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thet look a lot like the crickets that are so popular at indian/glsm/buckeye....
Ya they work


----------

